# Guppies and deep water



## Donald Hansen

Been meaning to ask this. Do guppies do well in a deep tank, such as my 55 gal. Back many years ago I tried to keep them without much luck. Someone told me that it was because they don't like deep tanks and ever since then I've been reluctant to try them.

DLH


----------



## coralbandit

I can't say I know the true answer, but since the guppy is not a labarynth(surface breather) I see no reason why they couldn't be in any tank.I would think that the strong currents that go along with larger tanks would be a problem for them.I believe they are bred in ponds(of greater depth than a 55) on many fish farms.Slow current would seem to be most important for those with long fins.


----------



## GreenyFunkyMonkey

Its never been a real problem in my 50 gallon. They generally stick to their natural level, unless the aquarium is too crowded with other fish or objects.


----------



## rtmaston

I would think thay would be fine


----------



## Donald Hansen

I put a lot of trust in that person who told me about guppies and deep tanks because he knew so much about raising fish but I suspect that back then, I’m talking over thirty years ago, not enough was known about how to climatize fish. BTW A drunk got that friend of mine.

DLH


----------



## susankat

I've kept them in my 31 inch 220 just fine.


----------



## Auban

they tend to stick to the surface just because that is a natural level for them to swim at, but there is nothing keeping them there. if for whatever reason they decide to go deeper, they will. quite often they will go deeper in a tank if there is nothing on the surface for them to hide in.


----------



## BBradbury

Donald Hansen said:


> Been meaning to ask this. Do guppies do well in a deep tank, such as my 55 gal. Back many years ago I tried to keep them without much luck. Someone told me that it was because they don't like deep tanks and ever since then I've been reluctant to try them.
> 
> DLH


Hello Don...

Guppies do well in any medium to large tank no matter how tall. I have a 45G that's 24 inches tall and the fish thrive. Just keep the tank water pure, by changing out half the water every week and feed a balanced diet. My Guppies prefer frozen. No additives, just the frozen animal and water.

They do like a dense floating plant like Anacharis or Pennywort. I have it in all my tanks. The fish are more comfortable with a lot of hiding places.

B


----------



## Josephconaghan

Do guppies always remain on the top of the tank? Does the depth of the tank matter? My new tank is 20 inches deep, 4 foot length, 340 litres.
Thank you


----------



## melonee

As far as I know, for guppy fish, the depth of the aquarium is not so important as the cohabitants. There are a large number of fish species with which guppies simply cannot get along, so first of all it is worth paying attention to this. 
I found most of this information on the aquarium fish city website 
I advise you to also pay attention to this resource, because on it you can find a lot of useful information about fish!


----------

